# What do you think of the Oscar Boycott?



## Karen99 (Jan 19, 2016)

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/calls-boycott-oscars-grow-diversity-nominees-36359282

you may have heard some stars are "boycotting" the Oscars because all the nominees in the acting category are white.  

Quite honestly i haven't watched them much the past few years.  It's much more fun to watch if you've at least seen the movies. 

What at do you think of the boycott and will you boycott?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm not going to boycott. I always watch the Oscars, and I liked Chris Rock when he hosted before.

Should there be more opportunities for minorities in movies? Yes. There _have_ been black nominees and winners. When was the last time a Latino or Asian was nominated or won?

But I think Jada Pinkett Smith is just pissed because her husband wasn't nominated. I like Will but I didn't see his performance in the movie "Concussion". The movie industry has made Will and Jada extremely wealthy.

I agree with Whoopi Goldberg on this:

http://www.etonline.com/news/180351_whoopi_goldberg_speaks_out_against_oscars_boycott/


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow Apple..this thing is heating up..lol. Did you hear Janet Hubert's response?  She was on Fresh Prince with Will Smith...

http://www.people.com/article/janet-hubert-jada-pinkett-smith-boycott-oscars


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, I heard Janet.  (FWIW she had a dispute with Will when he was on Fresh Prince).


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 19, 2016)

She sure spoke her mind...good for her.  I will watch some of the Oscars at least.  I like seeing what they wear


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah, I like all the "banter" 
And there is NO way Chris Rock is gonna bow out. He'll probably make some jokes about it :laugh: He's so devilish!!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, I liked " Everybody Hates Chris"...


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 19, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/calls-boycott-oscars-grow-diversity-nominees-36359282
> 
> you may have heard some stars are "boycotting" the Oscars because all the nominees in the acting category are white.
> 
> ...



They're my version of the Super Bowl, esp the red carpet (that's my Super Bowl halftime show).  I do agree with the concerns this year.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 19, 2016)

I haven't watched the Oscars in too long to remember.  Just not my thing.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 19, 2016)

If I were to list the top 100 problems this nation faces, the "ethnicity" of those chosen for Oscar nominations would probably rank about number 450.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 20, 2016)

I wouldn't boycott the oscars.  Have there been specific ethnic actors who should have been nominated in 2015?


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 20, 2016)

Don..sounds like you have things in perspective 

Cookie..I think maybe Jada Pinkett-Smith was upset her hub Will Smith wasn't nominated...but who knows 

Debbie, I think Maybe it will be even a more interesting Oscar show due to this fracas...lol

:tv:opcorn:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2016)

> [h=2]What do you think of the Oscar Boycott?[/h]



I think Felix is behind it.

What?


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 20, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I think Felix is behind it.
> 
> What?



what an "odd" thing to say...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> what an "odd" thing to say...



Well, I'm feeling a bit Unger the weather ...


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 20, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I'm feeling a bit Unger the weather ...



Let me think a couple of minutes...ok I suggest a drive up Madison Avenue.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Let me think a couple of minutes...ok I suggest a drive up Madison Avenue.



As long as you don't Speed.

You might run over a few Pigeons.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 20, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> As long as you don't Speed.
> 
> You might run over a few Pigeons.



hmmm..that's for the birds...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> hmmm..that's for the birds...



Ugh - you got me.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 20, 2016)

Ridiculous


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> I'm not going to boycott. I always watch the Oscars, and I liked Chris Rock when he hosted before.
> 
> Should there be more opportunities for minorities in movies? Yes. There _have_ been black nominees and winners. When was the last time a Latino or Asian was nominated or won?
> 
> ...




I agree, AC.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 22, 2016)

I really don't give a rat's behind WHO boycotts the Oscars.  If *I*want to watch it, I shall!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2016)

Falcon. I totally agree.


----------



## clover (Jan 23, 2016)

The British actor, who is nominated for the best actress award, says black actors may not have been good enough to make the list of Oscar nominees

“Why classify people? These days everyone is more or less accepted ... People will always say: ‘Him, he’s less handsome’; ‘Him, he’s too black’; ‘He is too white’ ... someone will always be saying ‘You are too’ [this or that] .


http://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/jan/22/oscars-2016-charlotte-rampling-diversity-row-racist-to-white-people


----------



## Arachne (Jan 23, 2016)

I do not watch it so I really do not care. Every five minutes in this politically correct world, there is something to complain about. It is getting quite taxing. I think there are far more serious problems out there, but that's just my opinion.. Bright Blessings ^.^


----------

